
A world of wall-builders would be poorer and more dangerous - hypertexthero
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21702750-farewell-left-versus-right-contest-matters-now-open-against-closed-new
======
coldtea
Says the Economist, which is known to always root for the "little people".

